# Wham Bam Thank You Pan:Bacon



## motocrash (Jan 14, 2018)

Laziness I tell ya! I started with ~ 3 lbs Smithfield 80/20 ground pork. Used the great calculator @diggingdogfarm;) to mix dry cure and sent a PM to 

 tropics
;)
Cured in fridge a couple three days. Turned out on one of my big money "mats" from Wallyworld. Set up baby WSM  minion and fired with ~ a dozen live coals. She ran fairly consistent for the weather 165 to 180. Hickory providing the flava o de day. The amorphous mass was transformed...Shazam! Camped out overnight wrapped in fridge,then eagerly carved by my hard working Chinaman.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 14, 2018)

Lmao @ mini guy statue working.. Lol 

Great stuff sir! 

Point!


----------



## motocrash (Jan 14, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> Lmao @ mini guy statue working.. Lol
> 
> Great stuff sir!
> 
> Point!


Behind every good ranch is a good,hard working Chinaman.Just ask Hop Sing or the Cartwrights!
Thanks for the like


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 14, 2018)

Hop Sing could butcher a steer in 45 minutes.


----------



## motocrash (Jan 14, 2018)

Oh yeah!...Wong Chang can do a steer in 40 :cool:


----------



## halleone (Jan 14, 2018)

Still crazy, after all these years..........  ;)


----------



## motocrash (Jan 14, 2018)

halleone said:


> Still crazy, after all these years..........  ;)


Yep,just can't help myself.
Growing old is MANDATORY growing up is OPTIONAL! o_O


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 14, 2018)

That looks great.  I have one pack left.   I better get busy makin some.


----------



## motocrash (Jan 14, 2018)

c farmer said:


> That looks great.  I have one pack left.   I better get busy makin some.


Thanks Adam! It's tasty for being so lean,must be the good stuff I started with.Health Bacon...HAH!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 15, 2018)

Looks delicious!
Great job!
Al


----------



## tropics (Jan 15, 2018)

Bill That looks fantastic,thanks for the mention Point worthy
Richie


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 15, 2018)

Gonna have to try that next I guess . Look really good .


----------



## motocrash (Jan 15, 2018)

smokinal said:


> Looks delicious!
> Great job!
> Al





tropics said:


> Bill That looks fantastic,thanks for the mention Point worthy
> Richie





chopsaw said:


> Gonna have to try that next I guess . Look really good .



Thanks fellers,next up is some spearmint'in with some flavors!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 23, 2018)

Ok so you made a pork loaf. :D

What IT did you take it to and do you want to give up your seasoning recipe?

Warren


----------



## motocrash (Jan 23, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> What IT did you take it to and do you want to give up your seasoning recipe?



150*F IT and standard cure from DDF calculator -2% Salt-1% Sugar- nothing else.Next go I'll add some seasonings.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 23, 2018)

Wonder how POP'S sage sausage recipe would do??

Warren


----------



## motocrash (Jan 23, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Wonder how POP'S sage sausage recipe would do??
> 
> Warren


Warren,I don't believe it's got cure in it.If you wanted to add cure and make sage Ground Formed Bacon I guess it would work fine.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 23, 2018)

I just gotta try some of that!!
POINT
Gary


----------



## motocrash (Jan 23, 2018)

GaryHibbert said:


> I just gotta try some of that!!
> POINT
> Gary


Thanks Gary.It's rather healthy comparatively to regular bacon.That is/was not my aim though.I like the consistency of it and the way it cooks very evenly.It makes great BLT's too!

Bill


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 23, 2018)

Bet I could make some and my mom and dad would think that was really neat. Doubt they ever heard of it.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 23, 2018)

Sorry lost track there I was thinking sausage following another thread yup don't think it would work with bacon. :confused:

Warren


----------



## motocrash (Jan 23, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> Bet I could make some and my mom and dad would think that was really neat. Doubt they ever heard of it.


I bet they would like it.Just don't tell the old man it's healthy.



HalfSmoked said:


> Sorry lost track there I was thinking sausage following another thread yup don't think it would work with bacon. :confused:
> 
> Warren


 I was wondering...Sage Bacon?? OK,whatever you 'd likeo_O:cool:


----------

